# Backcountry fly fishing



## josh (Nov 29, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can go on a backcountry trip in the ohio area where I might be able to cast a fly for a while. I thought about the catskills or maybe heading down to the smokies again but I was kinda wanting to head east or north.


----------

